# Brand new hardware - install fails



## chavez243ca (Feb 27, 2010)

Exact same error with both a 7.2 Bootonly CD and an 8.0 Bootonly CD (both i386).


```
Attempting Boot From CD-ROM
CD Loader 1.2

Building the boot loader arguments
Looking up /BOOT/LOADER... Found
Relocating the loader and the BTX
Starting the BTX loader

BTX loader 1.00 BTX version is 1.02
```

...and that is where it halts, no error, it just sits there and does nothing.  This is with a brand new, HP DC5850, AMD Athlon X2.


----------



## bogo (Feb 27, 2010)

have you check the hash sum of the file before burning then to a cd?


----------



## chavez243ca (Feb 27, 2010)

MD5 (8.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso) = aede8888c250b648bf799d508bc9bf9d


```
[Path] / filename                              MD5 sum
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[c:\Documents and Settings\rickc\Desktop\]
8.0-RELEASE-i386-bootonly.iso             100% aede8888c250b648bf799d508bc9bf9d
```


no problem there.


----------



## bogo (Feb 27, 2010)

scratched surface of the cd/dvd?

or maybe read errors from the unit...try booting another os...anything you have already on a cd/dvd...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you try a memstick or livefs?


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 1, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Can you try a memstick or livefs?



going to give that a try today.

FWIW - upgraded sys BIOS to latest and ran Memtest+ -- no errors.


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 1, 2010)

Hmm, seams something similar to my problem, when I just pursued my server (however problem was limited to 64bit arch)

IN bios setting there were various options for raid (even if you didn't configure raid itself), I found out, that thre were some combinations in bios settings (related to Hard disks) that prevented FreeBSD cd to boot).

Now I have 2 profiles in bios, one if I need to boot from CD, other if I want to boot from HDD.
Note, that problem was only when I wanted to boot from CD, This didn't apply to booting from HDD.


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 1, 2010)

@Dutch Daemon - same issue with 8.0 Live CD.

@Killasmurf86 - yeah, I have been playing with various HD / SATA setting to see if that is somehow related.  Will likely keep tinkering with the BIOS as that is where my suspicious lie as well.


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 1, 2010)

there is also a BIOS setting for HPET which is defaulted to enabled - wonder if FreeBSD has issues with that timer.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2010)

Usually not, I think.


```
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
```


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 1, 2010)

found some info via Google, this may be a known issue...


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 1, 2010)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2008-May/042677.html

older issue, maybe still relevent


----------



## chavez243ca (Mar 1, 2010)

FREESBIE 2.0.1 works - BTX loader 1.00 BTX Version 1.01

looks like it is a BTX loader problem


----------

